# Los 2000 de nuestro MIRX



## krolaina

Muchísimas felicidades por esos 2000 mensajitos que tanto nos hacen disfrutar. 

No cambies esa forma de ser tan estupenda que tienes, eh?

¡Cumple muchos más!

Un abrazo,

Carol (o Carola para ti).


----------



## Cristina.

¡Felicitaciones, güey!
Nomás quería decirte que eres muy chingón y me gustan un chingo tus aportes; sigue así, manito.


----------



## Cecilio

Enhorabuen por tu segundo miliario, Mirx!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Campéon, da gusto coincidir contigo.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## lamartus

*¡Muchísimas felicidades!*

*Gracias por todos y cada uno de tus aportes que tanto se disfrutan.*

¿Lo celebramos?​


----------



## alexacohen

*No puede ser... todo el mundo me pasa por delante.*

*Voy a tener que esforzarme tanto como tú.*

*Felicidades, mano.*

Alexandra


----------



## xeneize

Felicidades flaco!!!
Sos toda una referencia en castellano y en el de México en particular, y como a mí me encantan su manera de hablar y sus usos, siempre me valieron  mucho tus aportes!!
Gracias y seguí así, hasta llegar a muchos milllares de posts más!!!
Un saludo a la distancia!
Chau


----------



## Outsider

Felicidades, Mirx.


----------



## mirx

krolaina said:


> Muchísimas felicidades por esos 2000 mensajitos que tanto nos hacen disfrutar.
> 
> No cambies esa forma de ser tan estupenda que tienes, eh?
> 
> ¡Cumple muchos más!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Carol (o Carola para ti).


Muchisímas gracias a tí cariño. Me gustan mucho tus comentarios también, siempre es grato aprender de personas con esa gran disposición como la tuya.



Cristina. said:


> ¡Felicitaciones, güey!
> Nomás quería decirte que eres muy chingón y me gustan un chingo tus aportes; sigue así, manito.


¡Esa mí Cristi! ¿Qué pasiones?
Pues nada gracias, y que estés bien. Para ser honesto me has sorprendido varias veces, sabes más jerga mexicana (y de otros lados) que los mismos locales.



Cecilio said:


> Enhorabuen por tu segundo miliario, Mirx!


 
Gracias Cecilio, tú siempre tan elocuente. Nada mejor que leer un post bien estructurado y documentado. Gracias.



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Campéon, da gusto coincidir contigo.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


Pues lo mismo, Antpax (¿Qué significa esto eh?) gracias y siempre he encontrado bastante interesantes tus participaciones.



lamartus said:


> *¡Muchísimas felicidades!*​
> 
> *Gracias por todos y cada uno de tus aportes que tanto se disfrutan.*​
> ¿Lo celebramos?​


Ok, nos vemos a las 9:00 , ¿te parece?
Gracias Lamartus, tú siempre yendo al punto, a lo que realmente importa.




alexacohen said:


> *No puede ser... todo el mundo me pasa por delante.*
> 
> *Voy a tener que esforzarme tanto como tú.*
> 
> *Felicidades, mano.*
> 
> Alexandra


Iba a hacer un chiste vulgar y corriente pero me contuve. Sigue esforzándote, que la verdad no creo que te cueste mucho trabajo, se ve que disfrutas haciendo tus posts, y eso hace que los demás los disfrutemos también. Gracias.



xeneize said:


> Felicidades flaco!!!
> Sos toda una referencia en castellano y en el de México en particular, y como a mí me encantan su manera de hablar y sus usos, siempre me valieron mucho tus aportes!!
> Gracias y seguí así, hasta llegar a muchos milllares de posts más!!!
> Un saludo a la distancia!
> Chau


Hola Xeneize.
Me encantan tus posts, tan neutrales y tan aguerridos, siempre procurando la tolerancia y la armonía en el foro aunque para tengas que pelear.
¡Vas pa'delante flaco!


Outsider said:


> Felicidades, Mirx.


Hey Outsider.
Muchas gracias por pasar a dejar tu comentario, eres una de las personas más apreciadas en los foros culturales y supongo que lo mismo en el foro portugués,  eso debe ser por algo... Gracias.


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz postiversario, mirx!*  Y gracias por todas tus contribuciones al foro.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones, mirx!!


----------

